# So I need some new arrows for 3D....



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

I can only comment on the CXLs, but I've been shooting CXL 350's for a bunch of years now and they will stand up to an awful lot of abuse. I'm shooting a 28.5" arrow, 352 grains total weight, 66 lbs, at 308 fps. I can honestly say that shaft durability is not an issue.


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

I'm shooting the 250 X-Ringers and they fly great . I'm using pin nocks now but was told 2413 unibushings will fit so I ordered some to see if they will .


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I would also recommend looking to see if you could get Gold tip in your area. 

the ultralight 22 series at 7.3 gpi with pin bushings or the X cutter at 7.8 gpi should fall right into what you are looking for. I have shot these for years and have proven to be one of the toughest arrows I have ever used.

They are usually easy for find in Canada as well. If you have a hard time finding them let me know and I will see if I can track some down.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

I have used the X-Force and the 22 series by Victory since they came out and they both fly great in my Conquest. They have stood up to most of the punishment I have given them the only thing they won't take on is rock backstops the Soo uses on their courses


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

X-Ringers with a 2413 insert in the back with a black Easton pro nock. Give it a try.


----------



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

i would go Aluminum also. I have CXL 150's and im fedup with pulling them out of the targets. They stick so bad!!!!

I used to shoot Fatboys and loved them. I wont buy carbon expresss anymore, next arrows will be like Easton X7 cobalt or eclipse. A dozen of x7 will cost you 3 quarters of the price of cxl and shoot just as Well! 

Just follow the charts. and if you want speed cut them short


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I shoot the old standard X-Ringers and they are just a regular X-Cutter. One trick is to cut the shaft down to 1/4" past the rest and try going lighter points till you get the best group and the speed you want. Javi (an old AT member and tuning guru) had a guide how to do this a while back. I shoot 100 gr up front in mine with a 3" vane (now) and get a 386 grain arrow. Its shooting 286 fps and shoots bullet holes with no fletching at 66# out of a conquest 4. Good luck, but you have listed all good arrows. Maybe try some hot points in your 2312's since you already have them or maybe ACC's since you have a fast bow and might want a durable shaft that can be straightened if bent a bit.


----------



## 97Vortec (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I'm gonna try the HV's since no one blatently bashed them. with 80 gr tips. I'll try the pin nocks, but when there gone I'll try the 2413 uni's. I still have the 2312's if they don't pan out, I found a few 50 grain tips lying around for them too.


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Don't listen to anyone but yourself,test a bunch if possible and see what you like the best!!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

mrolex77 said:


> Don't listen to anyone but yourself,test a bunch if possible and see what you like the best!!


I think there is alot of good info here for you to go on,it helps you know where to start and save yourself some $$$$.I use X-Ringers with pin nock bushings and Easton X-nocks .88 and 80 grains up front.These would work for you also.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

I had good luck shooting the 400 Fatboy's from my X7 when I had it.

2312's don't last like they use to Andy...last time I shot them, I went through 4 1/2 dozen in one 3D season. Guys were getting better at shooting at my arrows...:wink:


----------



## 97Vortec (Jan 22, 2007)

ZarkSniper said:


> I had good luck shooting the 400 Fatboy's from my X7 when I had it.
> 
> 2312's don't last like they use to Andy...last time I shot them, I went through 4 1/2 dozen in one 3D season. Guys were getting better at shooting at my arrows...:wink:


My Entire 3D season this year will consist of 2 indoor and 2 outdoor shoots, up from 1 and 1 from last year, It's nothing like S. Ont. I seriously can't remember the last arrow I wrecked. I think I lost 2 nocks last year.


----------



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

*Yeha!*

4 dozen is ridiculous what were you 30 people shooting on 1 target... Up here in quebec we are only 3-4 people.. sometimes 2 on 1 target at a time And 1 dozen ... 12 arrows that alot to break

I use my winter indoor 18m fita arrows for 3d.. i don't usually shoot elite cause i hate loosing arrows on those 45m shots on a dam raccoon! LOL

I can never judge the distance on elite in the woods! So i usually shoot hunter with my hunting setup just to have allot of fun! 

I keep the comp stuff for Fita where im shooting on the BIG target 

Next winter im gonna probably go back to Fatboys! Those were the arrows that showed me the most love!


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

GodOfTheSms said:


> 4 dozen is ridiculous what were you 30 people shooting on 1 target... Up here in quebec we are only 3-4 people.. sometimes 2 on 1 target at a time And 1 dozen ... 12 arrows that alot to break
> 
> I use my winter indoor 18m fita arrows for 3d.. i don't usually shoot elite cause i hate loosing arrows on those 45m shots on a dam raccoon! LOL
> 
> ...


.012 walled arrows aren't exactly "durable". Just a little tap could put a dent in them, and with some of the local shoots having the targets too close, it all makes for an expensive day. I could wreck 2-3 per tourny...easy. If you can hit the middle, like I USE TO be able to, people are always aiming at your arrows 
That 4 1/2 dozen includes shooting and practice combined guys.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

ZarkSniper said:


> .012 walled arrows aren't exactly "durable". Just a little tap could put a dent in them, and with some of the local shoots having the targets too close, it all makes for an expensive day. I could wreck 2-3 per tourny...easy. If you can hit the middle, like I USE TO be able to, people are always aiming at your arrows
> That 4 1/2 dozen includes shooting and practice combined guys.


Oh, I believe that. Back in the day when I was shooting 1913's (which are definitely more robust than any of the xx12 series arrows), I could easily go through 3 dozen in a season of 3D.


----------



## 97Vortec (Jan 22, 2007)

I got the hv's assembled today, with an 80 grain tip, 29.5" long, they weigh 290 grains, and went through the chrony between 319 and 325 fps. Tomorrow I'll see if I can hit anything with them.


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

97Vortec said:


> I got the hv's assembled today, with an 80 grain tip, 29.5" long, they weigh 290 grains, and went through the chrony between 319 and 325 fps. Tomorrow I'll see if I can hit anything with them.


from some of the stories ive heard over the years and getting to know your dad over the past few years im pretty sure your gonna hit allot of whatever you aim at!

Craig


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

97Vortec said:


> I got the hv's assembled today, with an 80 grain tip, 29.5" long, they weigh 290 grains, and went through the chrony between 319 and 325 fps. Tomorrow I'll see if I can hit anything with them.


Good luck ,Thanks for choosing Victory.


----------

